# If humans disappeared from the earth today - what would happen? (timeline)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You forgot the most important thing: the reason for the existence of the Earth ends. So the question is moot. However, for all the "greens" out there: if human habitation of Mr. Earth is destroying it...then you are obligated to commit suicide to save Mother Earth...Do It Now...Do It!

</IMG>


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> However, for all the "greens" out there: if human habitation of Mr. Earth is destroying it...then you are obligated to commit suicide to save Mother Earth...Do It Now...Do It! </IMG>


:L: I agree!


----------

